# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Пропадает сеть, а вместе с сетью и инет; WiFi

## cTygeHT

Здравствуйте, хочу понять почему мой Asus WL-167g (беспроводной USB 2.0 WiFi адаптер) не хочет давать сеть, а вместе с сетью и инет, по программной точке оступа через две стенки. Подключил WL к домашнему компьютеру, сделал виртуальный wifi в windows 7, запустил точку доступа, расшарил на неё инет. Все работает но не совсем, в комнате вместе с компом сигнал отличный, инет работает, также на кухне и в соседней комнате через одну стену, но в зале, через две стены, инет не хочет работать, также не хочет работать сеть, т.е. домашний комп не пингуется, хотя вайфай пишет что соединен и сигнал на 3 палки из 5. 
Как можно сделать, чтобы вайфай ловился по всей квартире? Пробовал через usb удлиннитель выводить адаптер в коридор, но тогда ноут даже не находит точку доступа...


И еще, чтобы не флудить темами, задам вопрос тут.
На домашнем компе (Windows 7) инет приходит по витой паре, с внешним постоянным ИП, от этого компа по вайфаю инет доходит до ноута, и эти две локальные сети как-то воюют между собой, например, чтобы создать сервер counter-strike по интренету, приходится отключать WiFi, запускать сервер и включать WiFi обратно, иначе сервер создается внутрисетвой между двумя компами. Если с ноута подключиться к этому серверу, то больше никто не может зайти на него с инета, и комп мой из инета не пингуется, хотя инет есть, если с ноута отключиться от сервера, то с инета сразу могут зайти. Может можно как-то выбрать основную и второстепенную локальную сеть?

----------


## Микола

Купи свич и не парься это по второй теме,а на счет первой возможно сильные помехи,или по usb удленителю возможно не хватает питания попробуй через хаб

----------


## cTygeHT

> Купи свич и не парься это по второй теме...


Свич не хочу по нескольким причинам, во-первых цена немного кусается :) , во-вторых имею внешний ИП и http сервер на компе, если через свич, то на обоих компах получится внутрисетевые ИПы и сервер не будет доступен из инета, да и из локалки провайдера тоже :confused:




> ...а на счет первой возможно сильные помехи,или по usb удленителю возможно не хватает питания попробуй через хаб


Ты имеешь ввиду хаб на другом конце удлиннителя подключить и к нему  WiFi адаптер?

----------


## Микола

Ты имеешь ввиду хаб на другом конце удлиннителя подключить и к нему WiFi адаптер? 


ДА

----------

